# Dodo Supernatural Vs Dodo Light Fantastic



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello everyone :wave:

I bought the above 2 waxes today and have just given them a go.

To be honest, i didn't find the supernatural any better than the Light Fantastic and they are quite different in price.

I only used to supernatural panel pot on a wing and a door and did the rest of the car in the Light Fantastic.

I like the Light Fantastic and will use the full pot but i'm glad that i didnt buy the big pot of Supernatural now that i've tested it.

Does anyone else find there isn't much difference or is it just me


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

The biggest difference will be in the durability, SN is pretty durable. As for the finish it is hard to tell the differences but SN does give a very nice glassy finish. But my favourite Dodo wax has to be Rainforest Rub :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i am very glad you have done this thread, i am using light fantastic at the moment and i am considering buying a wooden pot of supernatural next week so i also am very interested in seeing wat everyone has to say about this matter.


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

I also have sn and do find it is very durable but i am also +1 on the rainforest rub i think it leaves a superb sparkle to it :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Wat colour are u using rainforest rub on? i have a 1d0 met silver celica?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

david.celica said:


> Wat colour are u using rainforest rub on? i have a 1d0 met silver celica?


Any Dodo wax will look great on and colour of car its all in the prep work before waxing.


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

david.celica said:


> Wat colour are u using rainforest rub on? i have a 1d0 met silver celica?


David, I use RFR on my titanium silver clio with good effect :thumb:


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rainforest Rub on black 
Used this picture a few times this week :lol:, super slick finish though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Rainforest Rub on black
> Used this picture a few times this week :lol:, super slick finish though


Is you Punto fitted with "Tractor suspension?"

Joking BTW Looks great :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

That's because they are actually very similar in their make up .


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Ross said:


> Is you Punto fitted with "*Tractor* suspension?"
> 
> Joking BTW Looks great :thumb:


Your the one with a diesel Ross , but yeah would look a lot better lowered, but will hopefully get an Ibiza FR later on this year :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

My celica with a coat of light fantastic


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks great David.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Ross said:


> Looks great David.


Thanks matey :thumb:


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

david.celica said:


> My celica with a coat of light fantastic


Looks good :thumb: no speed bumps round your way then ? :lol:


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

david.celica said:


> Wat colour are u using rainforest rub on? i have a 1d0 met silver celica?


Used it on Misano red/ williams blue clio/ white focus st 
all with very good results :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

*TAY* said:


> Looks good :thumb: no speed bumps round your way then ? :lol:


It is a bit of a pain in the ass but i wouldnt ave it any other way lol :thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Ross is totally right regarding the prep. You can have the best wax in the world costing thousands but if you don't prepare the surfaces first then the finish will be rubbish.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

On Rosso Red, I have found S/N to knock spots off both Orange Crush and Rainforest Rub.

No question that S/N gives a much glassier finish.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SN gives a very "Blingly" look to the paint I find.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

I have to disagree on this one, I have had light fantastic and much prefer the looks of sn over it any day! The vee wearing sn topped with red mist tropical :thumb:


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

looks really well mate, some reflection


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers bud


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Any excuse for a photo of the Vee lovelyness eh Dawn  

Has it been out in the sun this year yet ?


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

david.celica said:


> It is a bit of a pain in the ass but i wouldnt ave it any other way lol :thumb:


Ah the good ol sound of bumper scrape eh :lol: had the same thing on my last car, became a mission to travel certain routes.


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

magpieV6 said:


> I have to disagree on this one, I have had light fantastic and much prefer the looks of sn over it any day! The vee wearing sn topped with red mist tropical :thumb:


That does look great but on my silver, i couldnt see a difference


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

*TAY* said:


> Ah the good ol sound of bumper scrape eh :lol: had the same thing on my last car, became a mission to travel certain routes.


It is wild like, ive less that 2" from the under of the car to the ground


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

SarahA said:


> That does look great but on my silver, i couldnt see a difference


Thing is, silver is a very difficult colour to see any difference from LSP's on.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I have both Supernatural and Light Fantastic, personally i prefer SN.....

Here is a Golf GTI using LF










and my BMW using SN










also a scooby with SN


















I think SN give a glossier/wetter look and LF gives a warmer look...


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

SN is technically superior, but the main difference will be in durability (will last up to twice as long as Light Fantastic).

SN is a tad harder to apply because of this (longer curing, double buff required).

If you can't see the difference in the look, stick to LF as it's easier to use, and apply it more regularly. No hardship when it smells so nice and is very workable


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Should u be able to notice a "visable" difo between the 2 or is it just durability?


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Depends how good your eyesight is 

The durability is far more noticeable. I guess there would be only a few percent improvement in gloss, but believe me, there are people out there who surprise me with how well they can spot one wax from another and even guess whether it's a sealant or wax.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Done, good enuf for me, if its only 1% its still 1% more lol, so im sold on it lol


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> SN is technically superior, but the main difference will be in durability (will last up to twice as long as Light Fantastic).
> 
> SN is a tad harder to apply because of this (longer curing, double buff required).
> 
> If you can't see the difference in the look, stick to LF as it's easier to use, and apply it more regularly. No hardship when it smells so nice and is very workable


Thanks for joining in Mr Dodo :wave:
I agree that SN was a little bit harder to apply (or was it just cos my pot was a bit hard). I couldnt see a difference on my silver car. I did the wing and then the rest with LF and no difference.
I love the smell but couldnt think what it smelt of. 
I will definitely use the full tub of LF but the SN panel pot is going in the personal sales section for someone else to try :thumb:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> Depends how good your eyesight is
> 
> The durability is far more noticeable. I guess there would be only a few percent improvement in gloss, but believe me, there are people out there who surprise me with how well they can spot one wax from another and even guess whether it's a sealant or wax.


I appologize adding some others' waxes to the comparison, but I would like to ask my ever raising question if I may.

*How would SN, a Pro DJ wax and a regular DJ wax compare to Collinite 476s, 915, Meguiars #16 and AG HDWax in durability? *

Just coarse estimations would be ok for me. I know you guys would be more than honest in a such comparison, though I couldn't have seen a proper test by anyone and I can understand you may hesitate answering this question if you have no justification of an order.

Sorry if I'm felt to be hijacking this thread. Don't mean to start any flame wars. Just trying to figure out which combo (even if wax combos are questionable) I can use or which product would be redundant if I get a pot of SN one day.

Thanks,

Seckin


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

We can't comment 'precisely' vs other competitive waxes for ethical and legal reasons. But you will be surprised how long SN and the new Pro waxes will last. Colly will be the stiffest competition and AGHD is pretty good, but even Colly shouldn't be showing a significant advantage in durability, if any at all, (IMO).


----------



## andy60m (Oct 21, 2009)

Personally I have orange crush and don't feel a need to try out more durable waxes. Because I applied 2 coats of it 24 hours apart at the end of oktober and then the weather here in holland went bad. Massive amounts of snow and the goverment finished its salt stockpile gritting the road. Only managed to wash it again 2 weeks ago and was still beading beautifully. During the winter the car has only had the occasional hosedown with a pressure washer. 

So I don't think I will ever trade in the lovely smell for anything. Altough I couldn't resist getting austintacious.
Just my 2 cents worth in the whole durability debait.


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

Dodo Factory said:


> We can't comment 'precisely' vs other competitive waxes for ethical and legal reasons. But you will be surprised how long SN and the new Pro waxes will last. Colly will be the stiffest competition and AGHD is pretty good, but even Colly shouldn't be showing a significant advantage in durability, if any at all, (IMO).


Thanks for the response. Colli 476s is claimed to be the most durable one ever but I can't see anything special with the looks it gives so a highly durable beauty wax wouldn't make me miss a few weeks longer durability. So I could keep a Collinite + DJ Purple Haze, or just SN.

SN always looked a bit pricy but after a recalculation, God, having 2-3 waxes equals to a pot of SN.


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

I loved the smell of light fantastic but i still dont know what it smells of :lol:

I'll have to keep on using it and sniffing it until i think what the smell is. That's my excuse when my husband says that i clean it too much :lol:


----------



## Kokopelli (Sep 18, 2009)

I even sniff Collies for pleasure, think of me sniffing my Dodo sample pots. I could have kept them open all day long if they wouldn't dry out.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I think SN is superb on whites and silvers - it's very reflective, almost sealant like at times. LF was nicer to use, but I'd opt for SN if you have the budget.

It can be tough to see the difference though, so your approach with two panel pots is a good idea


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Hi Russ

I bought the sample pot of supernatural and the big pot (250ml) of light fantastic. I'm glad i bought them that way around as i love the light fantastic :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ahh okay, lucky then 

Any pics of yor car please Sarah?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, have you ever tried P21/R222 out of interest? I've done my Silver Megane today with it and it adds a lovely wet glow to the finish


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

i am really excited for my sn to arrive and get a coat on to see wat it is like


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Ahh okay, lucky then
> 
> Any pics of yor car please Sarah?


As you asked so very nicely, here is a pic but this was after using the werkstat. I didnt take photos of my dodo experience yesterday - doh 

As you see, it is silver (i think silver is difficult to get a wow factor but i keep spending and trying lol)


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

RussZS said:


> Also, have you ever tried P21/R222 out of interest? I've done my Silver Megane today with it and it adds a lovely wet glow to the finish


No i haven't Ross but now you have told me how good they are, i might have to. I only apply by hand though so i have to get those sorts of polish/waxes but i have heard R222 is good from someone on the Jag forum :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks superb!!

How would you compare the Werkstat to the Dodo?

Did you see my pics after Werkstat on my Meg?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

This kit should sort your out. Their pre wax cleanser is superb too

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/r222-concours-look-kit-cat1.html

I can send you a sample of the wax if you want?


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Thank you. Yes i did. They looked great. In fact, i have to go and have another look now ha ha.

The werkstat is just so very easy to use. It sounds very silly but it's so easy to use, i think to myself "this can't be working, it's just too easy" but i know it works really. I can really wizz around the car in no time.

I love the light fantastic. Easy to apply and buff. I found the SN a bit harder to get off but the panel pot didnt say anything about 'double buffing' and someone on here said you have to 'double buff?'. Perhaps my SN experience was 'user error' ha ha.

Righto, off to look at your megane again :thumb: oh and get the husband's tea ready for when he gets in. He thinks i'm busy all day ha ha

I didnt see your post above re the samples. Thank you very much. I LOVE trying new things. Very kind of you


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks 

I think the double buff refers to the fact that the wax can begin 'gassing' after it has cured, so needs another buff to remove this light residue, but I found buffing with a spritz of water sorted that out


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

ok, fair point about black! Hers my old white 197 wearing sn + red mist!


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello again MAgpie. That is VERY nice. A very nice reflection to that. I'm supposed to be making husband's tea but this is far more interesting :thumb:

I loved the black too but i didnt think it would be as good on the white/silver. It is though. It looks great. 

Thanks for taking time to post the pic :thumb:

Russ, i've never heard the term 'gassing' before so thanks for that


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol! No probs Sarah. Have you tried red mist? great combo!


----------



## SarahA (Oct 6, 2009)

Hello again,

I haven't tried red mist.............yet! It sounds like i NEED it :lol:


----------



## mjthompson (Jan 25, 2011)

I too am a fan of Light Fantastic, and was wandering if a Pro version we will made. Or are the 'pro' ingrediants dark in colour and thereore only suitable for PH and BV?










My Leon, with one coat of LF after a claying and SRP.

Thanks


----------



## mjthompson (Jan 25, 2011)

And another


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

I think Dodo underestimate the durability of their waxes, I fired Purple Haze on a MK1 FRS before xmas and it's still beading tightly, we had probably the worst winter that I remember.

Also was the same on my car before my pre-winter detail the PH was still protecting.


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

they dont under estimate their waxes, they just like making more money 

fair play to them!


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

PB BH Glaze, followed by two coats of supernatural.

this picture doesn't do it justice AT ALL!! slightly out of focus too.


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Same car , but artificial lighting


----------

